# New To The Forums!



## Pete Johnsson (May 21, 2010)

Hello fellow cubers my name is Pete Johnsson and this is some info about me.
Age: 47
Weight: 98kg
Cubing for: 3 years
Live in: Southern Texas!
Cubing idol: Yu Nakajima hes cute!
Other info: I have a wife 2 kids and a wonderfull life and im hoping to have a good time here at the forum!
//Pete


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2010)

Hi

Whats your 3x3 average? Sub 20?


----------



## Pete Johnsson (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for replying you little pumpkin pie.
My 3x3x3 average is 50,34 seconds!


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

....................................


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 21, 2010)

Cause thats not creepy.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 21, 2010)

...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2010)

inb4 Robert Parker


----------



## masterofthebass (May 21, 2010)

I didn't know Swedish ISPs provided service to texas. Small world i guess.


----------



## Zarlor (May 21, 2010)

GeoIP is a wonderful thing, huh masterofthebass? "Pete Johnsson" would be spelled "Pete Johnson" in Texas, USA -not the Swedish spelling with two s's...


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2010)

Pete Johnsson said:


> Hello fellow cubers my name is Pete Johnsson and this is some info about me.
> Age: 47
> *Weight: 98kg*
> Cubing for: 3 years
> ...



And how many people living in Texas list their weight in Kilograms?


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 21, 2010)

inb4pedophile


----------



## dillonbladez (May 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> ....................................



......................


----------



## Edward (May 21, 2010)

Pete Johnsson said:


> Thank you for replying you little pumpkin pie.
> My 3x3x3 average is 50,34 seconds!



Aww, hi my little chiggly poo. Welcome to the forms honey.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2010)

Pete Johnsson said:


> Thank you for replying.
> My 3x3x3 average is 50,34 seconds!



Fixed...?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 21, 2010)

Pete Johnsson said:


> im hoping to have a good time here at the forum!
> //Pete



Lets party then


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Pete Johnsson said:
> 
> 
> > im hoping to have a good time here at the forum!
> ...



FLASH MOB GO!!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 21, 2010)

Carson said:


> Pete Johnsson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello fellow cubers my name is Pete Johnsson and this is some info about me.
> ...


Or use commas instead of decimal points.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2010)

I'm pretty disappointed in you HaraldS/RobertParker. I would have thought that you'd use your time away to get better at trolling. Is this really the best you can come up with?


----------



## dabmasta (May 21, 2010)

.....................


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

lol, pick some*one* non-american, fail troll is fail
also
..................................................


----------



## Feryll (May 21, 2010)

3 years of cubing, and you average over an hour on the cube? Fail acceleration


----------



## Samania (May 21, 2010)

Hey. welcome to the forums.
You mentioned that you have a wife.. and you find Yu cute? I find that awkward.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2010)

98kgs lol fatty.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 22, 2010)

Samania said:


> Hey. welcome to the forums.
> You mentioned that you have a wife.. and you find Yu cute? I find that awkward.



I... agree.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 22, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. welcome to the forums.
> ...


I... was gonna say creepy.
Pedo.....


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



Phile.


----------



## Anthony (May 22, 2010)

Pete Johnsson said:


> Live in: Southern Texas!


Damnit, I thought there was another rare south texas cuber for a second. >_>


Zarlor said:


> "Pete Johnsson" would be spelled "Pete Johnson" in Texas, USA -not the Swedish spelling with two s's...


Yeah, because when people move to a different country they are forced to alter the spelling of their name.


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Pete Johnsson said:
> 
> 
> > Live in: Southern Texas!
> ...



Moar Texas cubers are needed.


----------



## Columnar (May 22, 2010)

Logan said:


> FLASH MOB GO!!!!



Off topic, but that sounds like a good flash-mob theme. Get 50 cubers to sneak into a public square and on GO you all pull out a cube and solve. Youtube it.

Bad idea?


----------



## Samania (May 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...




bear.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



fish?

+1 at the *You mentioned that you have a wife.. and you find Yu cute? I find that awkward* part


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2010)

Lol at this thread.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 22, 2010)

LOL (please don't rape me)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

Columnar said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > FLASH MOB GO!!!!
> ...


improv-everywhere's next video!


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2010)

Pete Johnsson said:


> Live in: Southern Texas!
> Cubing idol: Yu Nakajima hes cute!



WTF are you mocking me?


----------



## blah (May 22, 2010)

No he's sexing you.


----------



## we900 (May 22, 2010)

creepy.Pedo?oh yea


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2010)

And what's your son's favourite food?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Columnar said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



After US Nationals, everyone should just walk into a big mall or something and start rapidly cubing. Everyone would be like, "wtf"


----------

